# Help and advice needed



## adam1366 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 
we are moving from cyprus to germany i need to find out info on schooling for my daughter , She is 5 years russian speaking with little english and greek anyone who knows of private schools around the paderborn area


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

adam1366 said:


> Hi
> we are moving from cyprus to germany i need to find out info on schooling for my daughter , She is 5 years russian speaking with little english and greek anyone who knows of private schools around the paderborn area


Hi, I don't know Paderborn from personal experience, but the local "Schulamt" (school authority) should be able to give you some advice. Just phone them at +49 5251 308 564.


----------

